# Daaamnnnnn!!!!!



## bofer (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok, so, I was dming this campaign, everyone was level twelve, I set up a boss battle with a leviathan or somesuch terrifying monster intending it to be really hard... Which it should have been. Except for the fact that the party's caster, a sorc cast PK right away, and I rolled a 3 and a 1 for the boss' will and fort saves... What I intended to be a huge and challenging battle over in about seven seconds... FML!


----------

